# [SOLVED] Network Infrastructure Missing



## Entelgen (Jul 8, 2012)

My friend and I got Black Ops 2 for our PCs a few days ago, and he has been having issues with his NAT type.

I did some research, and because my NAT type was Strict and his was Moderate, we could not connect to each other directly, as in a party.

I followed a quick guide which involved:

Opening UPnP Ports (manually in this case)
Adding a service in the router's properties that Black Ops 2 uses

and got my NAT type to open (which is the best for BO2) within a few minutes.

So, naturally, I yell at my friend that I got it to work and he joins my party.

Hooray!

We go to join a match, and as usual, he kept disconnecting. His NAT type was still moderate, so I figured it would be best for it to be open.

He successfully opens the ports for UPnP with my instruction; all goes well.

I tell him to click the start button and type 'Network' to open the list of pieces of his network, which should include his router. 

It doesn't. The 'Network Infrastructure' tab that I see is missing, and he only sees the 'Computer' and 'Media Devices' tabs.

Something to note, I have a wired connection and he is wireless. He has a Linksys router. I can't seem to find if a wireless connection would prevent him from seeing his router in this window.

The questions for the wonderful people of this forum to answer: 

a) Is he unable to see his router for any simplistic reason, such as a wireless or poor connection?
b) Is this the only way to see the properties of his router? (He CAN see it in the Network and Sharing center between his computer and the internet in the diagram.)
c) If he can't edit his router's properties from his computer, what other things could we try to get his NAT type to open?
d) Does his NAT type need to be open? I have read that people with Moderate NAT types have bad times because the majority of people have either Open NAT types (which they can connect to) or Strict NAT types (which they cannot connect to).


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Network Infrastructure Missing*

Have your friend access the router using a web browser, he will need to be connected using a Ethernet cable.

The default IP for Linksys products are 192.168.1.1, if this doesn't work have him go to Start > Run > and enter cmd.exe then in the command prompt type *ipconfig /all* the IP he is looking for is the Default Gateway this will be the router IP.

Once he enters the Username & Password for the router he can adjust the settings.


----------



## Entelgen (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Network Infrastructure Missing*

He has apparently accessed his router without an ethernet cable and has enabled NAT and opened the proper UPnP ports. 

Do you mean that for the Network window in windows explorer he will have to have that open?

What I wanted him to do was add a service for his modem, but I might just have him open the ports himself.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Network Infrastructure Missing*

Just start a web browser. Internet Explorer, Firefox or which ever one he uses. Type in the routers IP in the address bar, the default for Linksys products is 192.168.1.1

Once he has access to the router setup GUI, make the required adjustments, then save and exit.


----------



## Entelgen (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Network Infrastructure Missing*

Today is Thanksgiving so I won't be able to do this for a while, but thank you for the reply. I will try it sometime later.


----------



## Entelgen (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Network Infrastructure Missing*

It worked. Setting thread to solved.


----------

